# Hoof Trimming and Wood Planers



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Posted this here instead of Off Topic because I thought it might help everyone.

A while back, there were some threads on hoofs and hoof trimming. I know Vicki has mentioned the use of wood planers in some of those threads. I have been meaning to buy one and have forgotten or didn't take the time. 

Well, we now have one and it is AWESOME!

I've told my husband about the thread (months ago) and he didnt' get the hint. Finally, a couple of weeks ago, I went to Home Depot and bought a small planer for $8.00. Works like a charm! You can adjust the height to whatever you feel comfortable with. Truly, it is awesome.

We have such a hard time trimming the pad. We bought the same trimmer Tim Pruitt got for Christmas (do a search, something that begins with F?). Anyway, love the trimmer, but we still have trouble with the pads of the hoof. How with the planer? No issues. 

We trim the hoof wall, then plane. Trim, plane. Do this until the pad is getting pink. We have not had a more level hoof.

It is awesome!

Thank you, Vicki.


----------



## VictoriaK (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweet! Gonna have to try this, Ive been using a pumice stone 
on our hooves, but I like the wood planer idea, sounds even better than a small 
rasp. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll have to try that! It's on my wish list, but my LaManchas' breeder uses a hand-held disc sander that attaches to her air compressor. It's small, maybe the size of a tea saucer. Her goats' feet always look fantastic and she knocks them out in no time. Easy on the hands, too.


----------



## dreamfirefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a small ryobi side grinder the lightest one I could find set up with a sanding disc 50 hrit or so and it works great keeps the bottom of the hoof level and is easy to do the hard hard foundered hooves


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I use a horse rasp to file their hoofs. Trim the walls and then rasp, back and forth until the hoofs are where they should be


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I saw a very successful Oberhasli breeder using the wood planer at Nationals and went out and bought one but haven't tried it yet.it sure did make the hoofs nice and even and clean.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hmm..... Will have to go look for one... I *thought* I had one. 

Bought it just for feet.... It was next to the tools in Home Depot. Was very proud of it until hubby told me it was not a planer, just a regular rasp (ya know- cheese grater looking thing). But since I bought it, I use it.

Takes FOREVER & it KILLS my hands...... 

So is a planer the same thing or similar a rasp? When I google wood planers, lots of power tools popped up...


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

My husband used to use a rasp, but I wouldn't use it because it was too awkward for me. And he would have to rasp forever - it was too much work AND didn't really do that good of a job, IMO.

It was similar to this one. They had three sizes in stock here and I bought the smallest one. I'm pretty sure it is smaller than this one.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...3&langId=-1&keyword=wood+planer&storeId=10051

My husband is so thrilled with how well it works that he finished all the does yesterday. I finished the kids up yesterday, as well. I'm am still in awe as to how good this thing works.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I thin You are correct the one I have is technically a rasp and not a planer like the one in the link above. I will see if I can find a link to what she used and what I bought.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Here it is http://www.stanleyworks.ae/product_...dy+Block+Plane/SkuDetail.ctlg?ObjectID=21-104


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ziggy said:


> Here it is http://www.stanleyworks.ae/product_...dy+Block+Plane/SkuDetail.ctlg?ObjectID=21-104


I would think that would work, too, Ziggy. Our rasp is the regular long rasp you'd use on horses. Just too big and cumbersome and takes too much work to get very little off.

With the planer, you can set it to however much you want to take off. I only take off a wee bit at a time, but it does take it off in one swipe. I just love it!


----------



## dreamfirefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

Grinder is so much faster


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

dreamfirefarm said:


> Grinder is so much faster


I think a grinder would be too heavy for me. Unless you're talking about a dremel.


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have some wonky issue going on with my right hand.... I just lose my grip for no apparent reason. Get a random sharp pain in my wrist, then my hand just opens whether I want it to or not....I'm constantly dropping things.... I'm down to only one 1/2 gallon glass jar now because of this... I had all the bones in my right hand crushed as a teenager & add in what I think is carpel tunel (really need to stop handmilking & get a machine!) & my primary hand is a mess, and switching to a lefty isn't gonna work.....

Went looking at grinders and all that I picked up were too heavy for me to be comfortable with.... Tried 2 of hubbys, and they were too big..... 

Saw some small sanders that I thought I could use, but wasn't sure if a sander would work or not.. I know I need to figure out something different though. Rasping takes forever if I want to make any kind of dent in the sole & I have to ice my hands down afterwards.....


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

It's not a dremel, but it's not heavy either. Not the one I saw. I was just a little handheld deal, about the size of a dremel actually. I'll try to find a link.


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

What happens in nature if hooves are not trimmed? Do feral goats walk and climb more to wear the hooves down naturally?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Yes, feral goats climb on rocks in mountains. Domestic goats live on soft ground and don't move as much. You can put out cinder blocks or rocks to help, but you'll still have to trim. You can also select for stronger feet. I personally let my goats go a little longer between trims, note trends, and sell off goats that require more frequent trims to avoid deformity.

I bought a rasp thing in a hoof trimming kit from Hoeggars. I was disappointed with it in Texas. It wouldn't take off anything. After reading this thread, I tried it again, and it works pretty well. I think it must be due to the ground being so hard and dry when we were in Texas.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I also suspect that wild goats don't live as long or get as good nutrition. When I switched to good alflalfa A couple of years ago i noticed that hooves grew much faster too.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

After reading this thread I went out and bought a little 3'' planer. I thought a little one would be good for my Nigerian hooves. It didn't cut at all and I got a rasp and it wasnt' sharp at all. So back to Home Depot they go. They were both from China.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Laverne said:


> After reading this thread I went out and bought a little 3'' planer. I thought a little one would be good for my Nigerian hooves. It didn't cut at all and I got a rasp and it wasnt' sharp at all. So back to Home Depot they go. They were both from China.


Bummer. Did you adjust the blade on the planer? Also, I don't use it to trim the hoof walls, just the pads and to even up the walls.


----------



## dreamfirefarm (Nov 15, 2011)

You wouldnt want to use a side grinder if you have hand and wrist issues. But if you dont the side grinder is fast and will tackle the hardest hooves. I even use it on my grandkids pony I may have some photos we took at a demo that one of our club members gave a couple of years ago. I am not sure I can post pictures yet but will look at home tonight and see if I can send them to someone to post for me.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

Lynne- photos would be very interesting. Hope you can figure out the posting of them.

Cindy- I adjusted the blade but it looked to me that the angle of the blade was off, having too steep of a slant.


----------



## happy vagabonds (Jun 24, 2012)

I have been using the small wood planer from the get go. It's been great. I still manage to go to far sometimes, but it's nothing traumatic. Watch your knuckles! That thing hurts if you slip! If you have a pair of snug fitting leather gloves, that might be helpful.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Good point on the gloves. I'm always messing up my knuckles trying to skip that step.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, a glove on the hand holding the hoof is a must!


----------

